# Dishonored-REPACK-PAL-XBOX360-DAGGER and some DLC



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2012)

This actually hit shortly after the last one but hey

Region dupes
*Dragonball_Z_for_Kinect_ASIA_XBOX360-KFC*

*DLC*
*A.World.of.Keflings.Sugar.Spice.and.Not.So.Nice.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Cheap and cheerful DLC, one trailer

*The.Walking.Dead.Ep.4.Around.Every.Corner.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Latest in the surprisingly good walking dead episodic games, early word is this is on form too.

*Dishonored-REPACK-PAL-XBOX360-DAGGER*
It should be noted *Dishonored-PAL-XBOX360-DAGGER* hit, the reason for the nuke was no compression in the rar files (usually seen in nuke reasons as m0 compression) but it should be good if you can only find that instead.
Region locked PAL only
NA release already happened, Japan with English release in *Dishonored_ASiA_XBOX360-SuperX360* and the other languages usually seen in multi5 (save for English) in *Dishonored.PAL.MULTi4.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED*.

Anyway finally the English PAL compatible version of Dishonored, a new steampunk(ish) themed game that is doing all sorts of good in the reviews circles right now.

Words of Amazon

Dishonored is an immersive first-person action game that casts you as a supernatural assassin driven by revenge. Creatively eliminate your targets with the flexible combat system as you combine the numerous supernatural abilities, weapons and unusual gadgets at your disposal. Pursue your enemies under the cover of darkness or ruthlessly attack them head on with weapons drawn. The outcome of each mission plays out based on the choices you make.

STORY:

Dishonored is set in Dunwall, an industrial whaling city where strange technology and otherworldly mysticism coexist in the shadows. You are the once-trusted bodyguard of the beloved Empress. Framed for her murder, you become an infamous assassin, known only by the disturbing mask that has become your calling card. In a time of uncertainty, when the city is being besieged by plague and ruled by an oppressive government armed with neo-industrial technologies, dark forces conspire to bestow upon you abilities beyond those of any common man – but at what cost? The truth behind your betrayal is as murky as the waters surrounding the city, and the life you once had is gone forever.

KEY FEATURES:

Improvise and Innovate: Approach each assassination with your own style of play. Use shadow and sound to your advantage to make your way silently through levels unseen by foes, or attack enemies head-on as they respond to your aggressiveness. The flexible combat system allows you to creatively combine your abilities, supernatural powers and gadgets as you make your way through the levels and dispatch your targets. Improvise and innovate to define your play style.
Action with Meaning: The world of Dishonored reacts to how you play. Move like a ghost and resist corruption, or show no mercy and leave a path of destruction in your wake. Decide your approach for each mission, and the outcomes will change as a result.
Supernatural Abilities: Teleport for stealth approaches, possess any living creature, or stop time itself to orchestrate unearthly executions! Combining your suite of supernatural abilities and weapons opens up even more ways to overcome obstacles and eliminate targets. The game’s upgrade system allows for the mastery of deadly new abilities and devious gadgets.
A City Unlike Any Other: Enter an original world envisioned by Half-Life 2 art director Viktor Antonov. Arkane and Bethesda bring you a world where industry and mysticism collide, creating an atmosphere thick with intrigue. The world is yours to discover.

Product Description

Dishonored is an immersive first-person action game that casts you as a supernatural assassin driven by revenge. Creatively eliminate your targets with the flexible combat system as you combine the numerous supernatural abilities, weapons and unusual gadgets at your disposal. Pursue your enemies under the cover of darkness or ruthlessly attack them head on with weapons drawn. The outcome of each mission plays out based on the choices you make.

Dishonored is set in Dunwall, an industrial whaling city where strange technology and otherworldly mysticism coexist in the shadows. You are the once-trusted bodyguard of the beloved Empress. Framed for her murder, you become an infamous assassin, known only by the disturbing mask that has become your calling card. In a time of uncertainty, when the city is being besieged by plague and ruled by an oppressive government armed with neo-industrial technologies, dark forces conspire to bestow upon you abilities beyond those of any common man - but at what cost? The truth behind your betrayal is as murky as the waters surrounding the city, and the life you once had is gone forever.


Improvise and innovate: Approach each assassination with your own style of play. Use shadow and sound to your advantage to make your way silently through levels unseen by foes, or attack enemies head-on as they respond to your aggressiveness. The flexible combat system allows you to creatively combine your abilities, supernatural powers and gadgets as you make your way through the levels and dispatch your targets. Improvise and innovate to define your play style.
Action with meaning: The world of Dishonored reacts to how you play. Move like a ghost and resist corruption, or show no mercy and leave a path of destruction in your wake. Decide your approach for each mission, and the outcomes will change as a result.


*Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXlqwfVDboY


*Boxart*









pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }





*NFO*

WEee awesome its english!

RL

p'z


----------

